# Aston Martin Wall Clock



## Mark 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all.

This is my first post on this forum. I've lurked for a while and am still a bit green to the terminology so forgive me if something isn't described correctly.

I've been avidly reading your old threads and I hope I've posted this in the right area, but you seem receptive to new ideas, or strange ones... like this, so I thought I'd give it a punt and see what you aficiandos make of it.

Last September I was asked if I could make something of a few parts from a 2007 DB9 by an Aston Martin specialist. The criteria was that it'd be auctioned for a charity in summer this year. I spent a 'number' of hours trying to find something that didn't look like a kitchen clock stuck over a few chunks of metal. On the whole I'm happy with it as 'garage art', whatever that may be.

I'd better qualify it a little. It's not mechanical, it's a simple two AA battery operated hi-torque quartz mechanism thing, so comparatively crude looking at mostly everything else on this site. It is more style than substance, but I thought you might appreciate something a little different.

Once I've got it finished it'll be photographed properly. It's still a work in progress:










It measures about 850mm tall X 360mm wide X 90mm deep. The curved back panel is brushed aluminium. The cast inlet manifold items are sprayed MDF with a treated surface to look 'rough cast'. The Intake manifold support plate (V12 plate) is an original item as is the aluminium stiffening brace that floats over the top of it.










The face components are all hand made. A gunmetal mainplate with burnished stainless steel around the 'complication', various old clock mechanisms and an Aston badge from the dashboard of a DB7 .










The ring around the M.O.I. is antiqued copper laminate.

















I tried to emulate the side vent of a DB9 in the silver sprayed support frame, complete with mesh and a polished aluminium blade. The 'brown' edge is more of the antiqued copper used around the MOI.

I'm awaiting the numbers around the chapter ring and some detail fixings for the V12 plate and obviously, better photography once those things are on.

Comments are welcomed.

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Mark, it's a nice friendly place

That's a superb piece of work

My brother in law is a sales director with Aston Martin, when you post your finished pics, I'll pass them on to him

You never know, they might send you a free sample :grin:

Chris


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Stylish piece, particularly for the Aston Martin fans. I'm sure that it will be cherished by whoever is lucky enough to win it.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll be waiting in line for the next one and WELCOME ! ! !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Superb work, Mark,.....well done..I'm sure it will raise lots for charity! :notworthy: :thumbsup:

BTW..nice first post and welcome!..... :rltb:


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well that was all very positive! Thanks chaps.

I have just had in the numbers for the chapter ring, they're on a printed surface as the correct typeface is not 'off the shelf' so I have to mount them on 2mm Foamex and fretcut around each number...looks like a long weekend.

Chris, yes please pass on the pics to your brother-in-law, any exposure's welcomed....though I know a few Aston Dealers and free samples are, let's say...rare. :wink2:

Mark.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

How cool is that :notworthy: i wouldn't mind one of those in my office, very very nice, congrats and a great gesture for charity, hope it goes well.


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I had the printed sheet back from my graphics guy with the numerals on, he said he had to combine a few fonts to make it look right. I mounted them on 2mm Foamex and then spent a good day cutting each one individually and mounting them around the chapter ring.










I hope to get it properly photographed in the next week.

Thanks for your kind comments so far.

Mark.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, that is one damn distinctive wall clock. Marvelous work.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Great stuff mate, but it looked better before you put the numbers on IMHO, sorry. Still an awesome prize though, and the winner should be chuffed to bits with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Great touches with the side vents. The value is always in the details.

Have to agree though - and i am no artist so please dont take offense. I preferred it without the numbers. But - in saying that - you will probably meet 10 others that like them.

Regardless. Great work.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have to agree, It looks to much with the numbers as if its all squashed together i would remove the numbers im sure any dealership would love one of these.


----------



## ianlib (Sep 27, 2008)

excellent - it looks really good. And good to know that its going to benefit a charity - which charity is it?


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments chaps. The consensus is about an even split with regard to the numerals. I admit when I was doing them I favoured a more simplistic "tick" or a uniform dash where the numbers should be.

Try these photos first though. They show the clock in a much better, truer light:














































Then, if you get a chance, check out JLC's AMVOX range. I have been torn between doing anything I like and keeping strong references to the brands and what potential bidders might want to see. If you know the watch range, you'll see my dilemma.

The charity is Umbrella and it's based in Derbyshire. The edited highlights are that they put in place a relief professional when the parents of severely disabled children need a little respite from their 24hr care regime. I have no personal connection with them other than through an Aston Martin event held by a small independent service agent. I met them and they touched a nerve. I figured it's the least I could do.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I love the signature A-M side vents on the side. :drinks:

I'm unsure why there's a "double-tick" baton marker at 11 o'clock and a single-tick marker at 1 o'clock ... unless those are numbers that don't match in size? I'd leave them off. Go with batons, or numbers, each of a consistent size, but not mixed.

Just my 2p. I'm not a graphic designer, but I used to play one on tellie.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I stand by my original comment, and think the numbers spoil the overall look. Also, I would get rid of the small Aston Martin logo on the clock face, there is already one on the lower part of the clock so I don't think the upper one brings anything to the party. Just my personal opinions of course.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks chaps, I like this sort of feedback.

I also like Mies van der Rohe's restraint in design and his mantra of 'less is more' is one I often use. I try and use it to stop myself from throwing the kitchen sink at everything I make, which is something I tend to do. I have to say I agree with your comments about the numerals. However, I've been persuaded by people who know the brands that, from a commercial point of view, I could put the AM logo on every numeral position and it still wouldn't be enough for some of the potential bidders out there.

I've put aside a personal preference for something that puts 'bums on seats', that is after all, what this is about. If it were entirely mine then there'd be no numerals at all, maybe I'll have a little more freedom on the next one.

I think I'll involve you guys a lot earlier on in the design of the next one as it seems we're of a like mind.

Mark.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Mark 1 said:


>


Mark,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news... Is it me or are you missing a day of the month?? Specifically the 31st?? Must be a minute counter... huh? Doooh!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Saint-Exupery had something in one of his books (sorry, can't remember which) about aircraft design that Chouinard adopted for Patagonia ... "perfection is achieved not when nothing more can be added, but nothing more can be taken away."[1] Some of Patagonia's classic designs exhibit this, simple designs with no extraneous details, but very effective touches. Like -- what I'm wearing now -- pants with "coin-catching" pockets, drain mesh at the bottom of the pockets for wet work, a little fishing lure/sunglass loop hidden underneath the front flap of ventilated "salt water fishing" shirt,.... I have a closet full of their stuff, because it just works.

I think one can say that of A-M exteriors -- while other supercar makers put more and more doodads on the exterior, some great car makers continue to use restraint. I don't have a DB-whatever, but I have a car that exhibits the same simple, under-adorned grace of a DB3 or DB4. All my opinion, naturally.

[1] I like this in watches too, imagine that. :huh:


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Mark 1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Whilst I was making the thing I did double check my reference:










The real deal from JLC.


----------



## simonsaysbet (Jul 13, 2010)

nice job hope you enjoyed the journey


----------



## Mark 1 (Feb 23, 2011)

simonsaysbet said:


> nice job hope you enjoyed the journey


Thanks simonsaysbet. Yes thoroughly enjoyed it, people have been kind about it and I am relieved that it wont embarrass the charity.


----------

